# Tivo Mini V52 error



## mbonaparte (Mar 22, 2014)

The problem: I cannot watch live TV. My recordings play perfectly. Live TV gets me Searching for a signal on this channel (V52). I just spent 90 minutes on the phone with Tivo tech support only to have the tech babble at me to wait a day or two and try again, or have someone test my coax signal. 

Again, recordings play perfectly. I get all the channels on my main TV where the Roamio is connected. I do not want to give up on this Mini but i am only getting half of what Im supposed to get.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

is this a new setup? was it working previously? i assume you get that error on every channel when attempting to view live tv?

On the Roamio under settings n messages/account n system info/DVR Diagnostics you can look at the tuners states.

What model Roamio? (base, or plus/pro)

So, you can cycle through all of the tuners on the Roamio by hitting 'live tv' over and over to test them all?

How are they connected? Ethernet or Moca?

Have you forced a connection to tivo on both units and rebooted them?

Have you rebooted all of you other networking equipment?

Are both units running the latest software version? (20.4.1)


----------



## mbonaparte (Mar 22, 2014)

The setup is a month old and had been working great. It is a basic Roamio with one mini via MoCa. During the 90 minutes I was on the phone with Tivo tech support everything was cycled, recycled. unplugged replugged and both devices forced a connection to Tivo service. The tech essentially gave up and blamed my coax cable. 

I get no live tv channels on the mini but get all my live tv channels on the Roamio. The mini plays recorded shows and has no trouble with that at all. I tried to record something from the menu on the mini, a show that was playing live on the Roamio. The red &#8220;recording&#8221; light came on the Roamio, but no recording was made. If that had worked I could live with the problem by just recording any show I wanted to watch from the mini itself and then playing the recording-- but no dice.

Both devices are running updated software 20.4.1


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

So, you have coax and wired ethernet connected to the Roamio, a moca bridge somewhere, and then coax only into the mini? (Or are you FIOS and dont need the separate bridge?)

Is this isnt FIOS setup, do you have a POE filter installed on your incoming line? A neighbor may have just setup a Moca network or some other foreign signal might be invading/interfering.

When you check settings/network/network status on the Mini, how healthy does your Moca network look? e.g. bad packets received, the PHY rate (should be 200+, close to the max of 275 to be optimal, Packets received w/errors.

Can you configure your MOCA bridge to specify a specific MOCA channel? Its possible that your provider increased what they have on the wire, and the lowest channels could possibly interfere. Set the Moca Channel to 15. This fixed my connection problems and I've seen others on here where it fixed things.


----------



## mbonaparte (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a MoCa enabled modem/router and the Mini on the other end so no Moca Adapter. Roamio is connected to router via ethernet.

PHY rate is 252, no bad packets no packets w errors when I check the MoCa on the Mini


----------

